# BMW Wheel Storage Covers



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Does anyone know of a quality item like the one's available from Audi/VW with the velcro wheel covers for winter storage seen a thread but can't find it aware BMW have similar, thanks Derek


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

I bought these when I was in America a good few years ago now, I think they cost $50 for the set of 4.










I dont think I have ever seen them in the UK before though.


----------



## LindenH (Oct 25, 2011)

The only ones I've seen are the VW branded covers ....... last 'thread' I saw was a set for sale over on babybmw.net - sold a couple of weeks ago for £20.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Alfa GTV said:


> I bought these when I was in America a good few years ago now, I think they cost $50 for the set of 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one's i have looked for in uk with no luck so looks like as the VW / Audi one's on ebay are the only one's that look decent


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

if you want to pay the shiping...

http://www.ecstuning.com/ES64171/?s...&utm_content=JHorak&utm_campaign=bmwwheelbags


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Herefordquattro said:


> if you want to pay the shiping...
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/ES64171/?s...&utm_content=JHorak&utm_campaign=bmwwheelbags


Thanks that was the site i got the oem part no from shipping $55 pity as look good thanks for the link


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Surely if you have the oem part number your dealer could get them for you? I've done the same with Toyota many a time, they've always been happy to help


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

The VW ones look great and good value but some of my tyres are a bit wide for them so I'm considering the Audi bags instead (don't look as nice though!).


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

davidcraggs said:


> The VW ones look great and good value but some of my tyres are a bit wide for them so I'm considering the Audi bags instead (don't look as nice though!).


Hi have to agree what width are your tyres and wheel size?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rtjc said:


> Surely if you have the oem part number your dealer could get them for you? I've done the same with Toyota many a time, they've always been happy to help


I will call my local dealer on Monday thanks Derek


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

I got these a couple of months ago.
Good quality and easy to put on.

http://www.micksgarage.co.uk/proddetails.aspx?pid=210424&pk=45635


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

My Boxster rears are 265 40 18 - the VW ones are ok up to 245 so would work for my XF (since when I swap from summer to winter tyres they won't all fit in the boot, hence why I'm considering a set).

The standard Audi size would be ok for the Boxster - think up to 265 and 19" wheel sizes IIRC and there is also a larger Audi option for Q7 wheels and other Chelsea tractors! I've got a set of tyres from Costco in the garage for the Boxster and they won't fit in front or rear luggage compartment so hopefully with some bags I'll be able to fit 2 on the passenger seat!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

davidcraggs said:


> My Boxster rears are 265 40 18 - the VW ones are ok up to 245 so would work for my XF (since when I swap from summer to winter tyres they won't all fit in the boot, hence why I'm considering a set).
> 
> The standard Audi size would be ok for the Boxster - think up to 265 and 19" wheel sizes IIRC and there is also a larger Audi option for Q7 wheels and other Chelsea tractors! I've got a set of tyres from Costco in the garage for the Boxster and they won't fit in front or rear luggage compartment so hopefully with some bags I'll be able to fit 2 on the passenger seat!


Thanks David that's a great help I will look into this


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

dazzh said:


> I got these a couple of months ago.
> Good quality and easy to put on.
> 
> http://www.micksgarage.co.uk/proddetails.aspx?pid=210424&pk=45635


Thanks they look good


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

You're welcome Derek. VW ones are £25 from dealer and £30ish delivered (eBay) from memory. Lincoln Audi are selling the standard size Audi ones for £30 delivered and the large (ie for 4x4 sizes) for £34 delivered (both eBay).


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Plenty on Ebay.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Plenty on Ebay.


Thanks had seen a few on the bay but just checking to see what's best option thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Alfa GTV said:


> I bought these when I was in America a good few years ago now, I think they cost $50 for the set of 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it a BMW dealer you got them from as I may be in America this year,thanks Derek


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Was it a BMW dealer you got them from as I may be in America this year,thanks Derek


Yeah I bought them from a main dealer in San Antonio.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

dazzh said:


> I got these a couple of months ago.
> Good quality and easy to put on.
> 
> http://www.micksgarage.co.uk/proddetails.aspx?pid=210424&pk=45635


Similar ones at Clas Ohlson but half the price.
http://www.clasohlson.co.uk/Product/Product.aspx?id=167086974


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Think I'm going to get a set of the Audi ones Derek - I found a forum thread from the end of last year where they were available fo £23.50 delivered which was a great price - contacted them last week and even though I can't get them for that price it seems that Stoke Audi are doing them fractionally cheaper than Lincoln Audi were selling them for on eBay, £28something delivered.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up David if i'm not going to america this year i will invest in the Audi one's as well i think BMW are shooting them self in the foot


----------

